
If Your a Grammar Nazi, Scientists Have Bad News for You - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2016/04/03/grammar-nazi-scientists-bad-news/
======
RyanShook
Is the typo in the title supposed to be ironic?

------
luckylion
> “In addition, less agreeable people are more sensitive to grammatical
> errors, while more conscientious and less open people are sensitive to
> typos,” the researchers said. The findings have been published in the
> journal PLOS One

This sounds like it could be weaponized to annoy only certain people.

